# Forum



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Hello just wondering if there are other good forums like this on Dubai? I found a couple but they suck.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This one is the best....


----------



## ajmalm (Apr 1, 2009)

yes..this forum is the best one..i agree


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

ajmalm said:


> yes..this forum is the best one..i agree


Thank you guys ..., very helpful I might add!!


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Addi read most of your threads.....why would you ask a forum you are in do you know a better forum??? And then answer it yourself by saying the others were a bit rubbish!!!!
It's like going to a Mercedes dealership to buy a Mercedes and then saying to them do you know BMW's are better and why don't you tell me where I can buy them.
I am confused about your threads, as probably many are who have given you advice.
To get into Dubai takes a long time.......unless their is a specific skill set you have and is required out there. I know I have been trying for a while and finally making some progress.
I have verbally agreed contracts after meeting them in Dubai for it to fall through 6 months down the line where they have just led me on.
As they say patience is a virtue and you need a lot of that. I am not trying to be patronizing you or condescending just trying to help you with friendly advice. ) hope you take it as that.
Have a nice day and relax my friend all that glitters is not gold and all that is gold does not really need to glitter.
Regards
Toothdr


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Who knew a dentist could be so profound?!  Not sure why people generally hate them! 

This is the only forum that I am on, so can't really compare. However, that woman's forum is fun for entertainment purposes. Just the other day, I read a thread about a woman that wants to break up with her boyfriend and it went from there to ladies giving advice about how he could stalk her, kill her, etc etc and how she needs to change her locks! Geez, talk about being melodramatic! Maybe you should try that forum Addi?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

addi said:


> Hello just wondering if there are other good forums like this on Dubai? I found a couple but they suck.




and of course it is against our rules to promote a competing forum,


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

toothdr said:


> Addi read most of your threads.....why would you ask a forum you are in do you know a better forum??? And then answer it yourself by saying the others were a bit rubbish!!!!
> It's like going to a Mercedes dealership to buy a Mercedes and then saying to them do you know BMW's are better and why don't you tell me where I can buy them.
> I am confused about your threads, as probably many are who have given you advice.
> To get into Dubai takes a long time.......unless their is a specific skill set you have and is required out there. I know I have been trying for a while and finally making some progress.
> ...


Wow!! You completely twisted what I said and understood it the way you wanted.

Here is what I said:
"Hello just wondering if there are other *good forums like this* on Dubai? I found a couple but they suck."

I never asked if you guys know any better forums than this one. I know this is a good forum so stop putting words into my mouth. Whats wrong with talking to people from other forums? Wouldn't that help me to have more advice from many more people? I never read the rule that said you are only aloud to join one forum at a time. As long as I am still comming to this forum I dont' see why you should care. I really think you are the one that needs to relax as there is nothing wrong with me trying to expand my search and get more advice from more people. I will never leave this forum even if I never get a job in Dubai because job or not this forum has some very valuable information on it. But it will not be the only place I look thats for sure. If you or anyone else doesn't like that tough!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> and of course it is against our rules to promote a competing forum,


That I understand.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Who knew a dentist could be so profound?!  Not sure why people generally hate them!
> 
> This is the only forum that I am on, so can't really compare. However, that woman's forum is fun for entertainment purposes. Just the other day, I read a thread about a woman that wants to break up with her boyfriend and it went from there to ladies giving advice about how he could stalk her, kill her, etc etc and how she needs to change her locks! Geez, talk about being melodramatic! Maybe you should try that forum Addi?


Now you are making fun of me.. and I always thought you were the nice one


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry I misunderstood you. Was just trying to help you that's all. My apologies for the misunderstanding


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Also a quick one, I think you will find Pamela is a good one and was making fun of me. All I said was it takes time to get to Dubai and not belittled you in anyway.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

addi said:


> Now you are making fun of me.. and I always thought you were the nice one


I was making fun of Toothdr! He got it. 

Also, was making fun of the other forum as we always do, because there are a bunch of whiny women on that forum that never stop complaining about their manicures, pedicures, filipino nannies who stained that 10,0000dhs rug and how they need to deduct their salary each month to make up for that loss, etc etc!


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Always wondered what was so bad about the 'other' forum that everyone was bagging... 5 minutes of reading it and I realized just what everyone was going on about. It's histerical at times and down right sickening at other times. Has some valuable info but you have to be willing to sift through the bs to find it!!! That what I like about his forum... You get straight answers that you sometimes may not like but you don't get the bs!!! Thanks all for a great source of info.


----------

